# Trying to figure out what size horses my trailer will fit?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well i went and took the pludge and bought the 76' Flying L 2-horse. It is a bit narrow and the guy hauled around his 15h QH in it. The owner before him apparently hauled 16h horses in there. My Appy is 15.2h and built more like a TB and bittybockets QH is about 15h or so. Im trying to figure out if they would both fit in the trailer comfortably. Im also just curious as to what size horse they made the trailer for. (As i know they come in warmblood size, etc) 

I wanted to email Flying L and explain this to them and send pictures and dimensions and maybe they can tell me but i cant find any email. They have a phone number but im not sure if they would be able to tell me over the phone without actually seeing the trailer. 

what would you suggest?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

whats the dimensions


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

If I did my measurements right it's 
5 ft wide
7 ft tall
9 ft long
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, I think it's too squishy, but your horses will let you know. If they get sore from being hauled they will get worse & worse to load.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

how wide the trailer is is the size of the road so that can not change for the height it sound good the length is also good so must horse should fit remember when you put a horse in and the back bar is up they should still have a little room to move forward and back there is other web site trailer horse world that may have more answer for you


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think they'll both fit fine.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

You can get 2 16,2hh horses in there no sweat.

There should be a plate on the trailer that gives its weight carrying capacity and as long as you don't exceed that you'll be fine - don't forget to add the weight of anything else you put in there like hay or water, tack, etc.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you already have the trailer, not much else you can do but load em up. 7 foot ( I am assuming box height from the inside floor to the roof) Is pretty standard. Will fit your horses. There are different widths though. Cant recall normal inside width. But being as you have it, load em up see how it goes. It looks like a pretty normal sized trailer I dotn see and issue. 
It's great being independently mobile now isnt it ?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep hahait is. I think most standard horse trailer widths are 6 foot wide and 7 feet tall. I got a super good deal on it so I couldn't pass it up. I figured it's no different from a slant load when you have to lock the divider in super close to the horses body
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks to be in pretty good shape to.

The only thing left is to Heaaad em upppp! Moove em Outtttt!


----------



## bittybocket (Dec 19, 2011)

my pleasantly plump little man fits in it just fine and loads like a pro  now we just need to work on MoMo !


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

**** your horse was totally like "where's my **** hay!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So both horses fit ok, loaded up good?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Her horse jumped in like a pro. Mine was stubborn but then loaded up fine. Plenty of room front and behind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent, where'd you go to?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well tomorrow my horse is leaving for training. But I was practicing with my horse before we left just incase he wouldn't load. He was super stubborn at first but was fine after awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bittybocket (Dec 19, 2011)

except for today when you really needed him to get in and he wouldn't.... =P


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Woot for it working out so well!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup he obviously doesn't load when he needs to be. Figures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Just keep working on the loading, I'm sure he'll improve.

Our horses seem to like going places just as much as we do so I guess that helps with the loading.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well he knows he's supposed to load in it but I don't think he is use to the 2 horse straight load. He fits fine. Doesn't even get worked up or freaked out. Just plain ol' stubborn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

